
Live video from a fishing boat in New Zealand - snapit
https://www.betterfish.co/
======
snapit
Sorry, everyone - Karl is not fishing right now. I'll submit again when we are
out on the vessel tomorrow and you can watch him do a haul.

~~~
edm0nd
What did the fish say when he posted bail?

"I'm off the hook!"

sorry, it's almost 4 am and I had to drop a fish joke in here.

------
Aardwolf
Not much happening, but at least I get to see sun and daylight in late spring
live from where I am, where it is dark, night and almost winter :)

~~~
chadcmulligan
Here you go - a local beach - its always sunny, all..the..time
[https://www.coastalwatch.com/surf-cams-surf-
reports/qld/cool...](https://www.coastalwatch.com/surf-cams-surf-
reports/qld/coolum)

~~~
girvo
Nice choice of beach! I would’ve also accepted Rainbow Bay ;)

------
snapit
This link is helpful too. [https://amp-tvnz-co-
nz.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/amp.tvnz.co.nz...](https://amp-tvnz-co-
nz.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/amp.tvnz.co.nz/news/story/JTJGY29udGVudCUyRnR2bnolMkZvbmVuZXdzJTJGc3RvcnklMkYyMDE5JTJGMTElMkYyOSUyRmhhd2tlcy1iYXktY29tbWVyY2lhbC1maXNoZXJtYW4taW5zdGFsbHMtbGl2ZS1jYW0tb24tYm9hdC10by1lZHU=)

~~~
dewey
And here without the whole AMP garbage:

[https://www.tvnz.co.nz/one-news/new-zealand/hawkes-bay-
comme...](https://www.tvnz.co.nz/one-news/new-zealand/hawkes-bay-commercial-
fisherman-installs-live-camera-boat-public-get-close-up-look-industry)

Edit: I'm not blaming you, I know how annoying it is to get back to a
"regular" URL, especially while being on mobile.

~~~
Waterluvian
Heh. I was skeptical but yep, loads almost exactly as fast on my phone.

------
WilliamEdward
Why not just use twitch.tv for something like this? I'd be much more likely to
watch if i could follow there.

~~~
k_sze
I’d love the idea of “Twitch goes fishing”, where viewers vote to control the
boat (heading, speed, the crane, etc).

“Oh look! There’s a storm coming from the East!”

Captain and seamen onboard panic as they watch the Twitch input stream.

------
snapit
Heading out to fish now...

------
ollybee
This article gives some context
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/sep/12/ship-of-
horror...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/sep/12/ship-of-horrors-deep-
sea-fishing-oyang-70-new-zealand)

~~~
Stratoscope
That is a tragic story, but it has nothing to do with this submission.

~~~
9nGQluzmnq3M
The context is that live streaming should prevent abuse of this sort.

~~~
choward
That isn't context unless this video stream is a direct result of that story.

~~~
9nGQluzmnq3M
But it is, no? Why livestream a fishing boat if people weren't concerned about
working conditions on them?

~~~
jpollock
Not the work conditions, it's about quota and by-catch management.

The government is rolling out mandatory cameras in areas inhabited by a
critically endangered dolphin.

~~~
sneeble
Actually it’s about fishing practices; how fish is caught, handled and
processed. It could be used for quota management, health and safety, and to
see what happens with bycatch (very interesting cod end here). In reality
shows how hard working these people are and how dedicated they are to their
industry.

